# your horse/horses ! :D



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

im new here and i would like to see pictures of your horse and see what horse breed you have and something 

i have no horses but i sometimes go on horseback here in Iceland , ofcaurse on icelandic horses , lol  icelandic horses are the best, or that is what i think of them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya, theres pics of my horses in the horse section, i have mainly welsh cobs and ride a TB cross, theres a vid of him there aswel


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

hi we have a highland a conxtb and 2 american miniature horses photos up on itrod. thread.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 16.2hh 3/4 TB 1/4 ID bay mare


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello, I've got a 15hh cob. He's very nosey and also friendly. He is very quiet in the arena and out on the road but likes a good gallop when he's out in the woods with his friends. He is the best horse I could wish for. x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i LOVE horses. i biggest regret is never owning one.i think they are the best looking animal on this planet.lol and i love the smell of horses too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

We have 3 warmbloods 1 dressage/1 SJ and a 2 day old filly, and 1 TB


mazzi xx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

I have 1 tb exracer at the mo but looking to increase and home another ex racer next year sometime.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

siams said:


>


he/she is BIG !  i have only rode Icelandic horses, they are much more smaller.... lol here is a pic of few horses in Tölt 
Tölt is four beated and realy soft being on Tölt


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what love little horse's
bet there full of mischeif and fun


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

they are really fun and so good companion's, i have rode about 200-300 horses before and i have not got hurt of them ever ! they are so good and sweet 

im maybe getting one next year !!


----------

